# Win Berliner Philharmoniker Digital Concert Hall - 1 Year Ticket competition



## ANR (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi guys,
this is my first post here and I hope you'll find it interesting.  
Feel free to move it if there is a more appropriate thread.

At AudioNewsRoom (a music tech online magazine) we're offering readers a chance to win three 1-Year Tickets for the Berliner Philharmoniker Digital Concert Hall (149 EUR value).

To enter, please visit

http://audionewsroom.net/2015/09/wi...ner-philharmonikers-digital-concert-hall.html


----------

